

Google: “There has been a shift in our thinking…” - anon1385
http://counternotions.com/2013/03/11/shifty/

======
bluebaby
What a paranoid post. Google "manipulates" results for financial gain? The
assumption that there is a pure solution to a search query is ignorant of
search and information retrieval, which fundamentally rely on human-curated
content.

PageRank also relied on "Human-curated content". In fact, anything having to
do with natural language processing does so in some way.

This is a far cry from saying that Google is hand-tuning search results. In
fact, Google has only begun to do so recently as a response to government-
orders to hide terms relating to media piracy or Chinese politics. This post
displays a lot of romantic confusion about the effects of social media on web
search.

------
michaelwww
Scott Huffman is presenting Google's new direction, formulated by University
of California law professor Eugene Volokh:
[http://www.volokh.com/2012/05/09/first-amendment-
protection-...](http://www.volokh.com/2012/05/09/first-amendment-protection-
for-search-engine-search-results/)

------
auctiontheory
Google must believe that the barrier to entry is now (only) brand awareness,
rather than product (search) quality. Let's see whether that remains true
forever.

